# Cast stones and driftwood



## Tommi (Oct 11, 2006)

Our local aquariumsociety set up an weekendcourse about making your own decor. I did a stone and my wife did a driftwood copies. Can you tell whitch one is real and whitch is copy?


----------



## chago (Mar 4, 2008)

that's about the coolest thing i've seen!!!!!

could you explain to us the process you followed???

ps.: i'm guessing the drift at the left is the copy..... regarding the stones... i'm really confused! :-?


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

i would think the fake stone and dirftwood are both on the right side... there both the same color.

also DETAILS plz.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

It is hard to tell but that reddish looking piece of wood looks like the fake one but I am sure I may be wrong.

You have got to fill us in.


----------



## Aquanist (Dec 29, 2007)

I bet they used the techniques/materials described here.


----------



## Tommi (Oct 11, 2006)

Aquanist is right. These replicas are quite famous here and are done by lots of people. I'll add couple pics but first, I'll show you answer.










Some details of my rock. Straight from the mold.










Some other rock.










Also details of that driftwood.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

:wink:

Nice trick.

Those look really good.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

pleeeeeez explain this process more . I could really use this technique. That is truly awesome


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

> pleeeeeez explain this process more . I could really use this technique. That is truly awesome


Aquanist posted a link to the steps.



Aquanist said:


> I bet they used the techniques/materials described here.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

This is excellent. Thanks.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

That is.."interesting"..you could make the decor you want and sizes preferred.


----------



## Tommi (Oct 11, 2006)

One more good thing here, mold is usable multiple times. Once you made that latexmold, it can be changed a bit and make several rocks with it. This is how it looked, latexmold, rock is still in it.










You can just as easy make whole 2m backround with this method. It can be drilled later to hide filters/heaters etc...


----------



## Tommi (Oct 11, 2006)

I'll add one more photo, stone inside aquarium. Theres also something happening beside that.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

tommi that just looks great, but the link someone put here is a little confusing.

do you by any chance have a list of materials and detailed (ideally with pictures) step by step directions?

I'd love to give this a try.


----------



## prats (May 12, 2008)

i have checked all the replies and posts on the thread and i have check the procedure link provided by aquanist but no where it is mentioned how to peel what tools are used and if the stone is coated with the leather sticking adhesive on all sides how is it that you can peel without breaking the coat what all materials are used and in what quantity as i have read everyone is using different quantity and material so if anyone can briefly explain the procedure and the tools with all the alternative materials which can be used that would really be awesome as i know many people are looking for this kind of a explaination i have tried the styro BG as well but failed so don't wanna fail on this or my wife would kill me buddies  waiting for all your replies on the same and hoping someone could help us people who have never tried this but surely wanna try


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

I just watched this video of how to make a mold, then its just onto adding cement or your choice of medium for rocks. But I like the idea of the link with the expanding foam for the stiff mold.


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5ozmmKQ ... re=related

sorry forgot to post the link


----------

